# were to shoot a bear with a bow



## deadbuck82 (May 29, 2011)

This will be my first hunt with a bow this year. Can anybody give me some info on were to shoot them. I read some articles and it says to follow the back of the leg up and about 1/3 up on his body and shoot there, I have a 3d bear target and that is were the 10 ring is is this correct? any info would help


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

The shoulder blade on a bear is really tough. The boiler room is well protected. The best shot is slightly quatering away to slip the arrow into the cavity. This however makes for a tough track as the fat has been known to close the entry hole. I try and wait for front leg to move forward when the bear is reaching for the bait. This moves the leg/sholder bone enough to get a pass through. Don't know what broad head your using. I use fixed blade Muzzy's. Don't trust mechanical. That's just me.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

I have never seen a bear with a bow... :lol::lol:


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I normally shoot to center punch the rib cage. Normally just a little farther back then I shoot at deer. They don't go far and you get a great pass through with great blood. If you can, shoot em qtring away, but broadside works too. Good luck.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Bears are not set up the same way as deer. When deer hunting we all know that the best shot is tight behind the shoulder but with a bear the vitals sit back more. Infact if you shoot to close behind the shoulder you can miss all of the vitals. As said above the best shot is more center just a little farther back then you would shoot a deer.


----------



## fdunford (Aug 14, 2004)

VITALS:
Appear to be more forward than a deer (but is actually slightlly further back). Wait for a broad-side shot where the near-side front leg has moved forward. Then place the shot with windage directly above the arm-pit (where left & right legs form a triangle) 1/3 up the body.

-----------------YES------------------------------------------------------------------------------NO










Using either Gun or Bow, Wait for the near front leg to move forward. A shot with the near-side leg back, may hit the shoulder and may not yield good penetration.


Reference: http://www.inberg.ca/hunting_essentials/black_bear_anatomy.htm


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

I was told by 2 different bear guides that the best rule to follow when shooting bear is wait until they give you a broadside shot, then take an imaginary line half way up from bottom of bear and half way back from nose to back of bear and you will get both lungs every time. The 1st time I bear hunted I didn't know this and shot a bear 3 inches behind shoulder quartering away from me with a 7mm Mag. Caught up with bear 20 hours later still alive and it was able to scoot up a tree in a flash. Neck shot the bear out of tree. After the bear was dead I examined bear and the 1st shot that I had shot was 3 inches behind shoulder about a third of the way up and had exited the opposite shoulder leaving an exit wound the size of a softball. This 1st shot had never hit a vital. Since then I have shot 2 more bear using the halfway up and halfway back with bear being broadside and both bear did not go over 20 yards.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

buck11pt24 said:


> I normally shoot to center punch the rib cage. Normally just a little farther back then I shoot at deer. They don't go far and you get a great pass through with great blood. If you can, shoot em qtring away, but broadside works too. Good luck.


X2 this is what I did bear went about 70 yards and a few minutes let out the death growl that made the hair on my neck stand on end, Wish we would have got that on camera as it was dead quite in the swamp just before that. You can hear the arrow zip through and smack the log, about 6" of the arrow ended up inside the bear.


----------



## hunts_bear (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is a unique view on the structure of bears for shot placement.


----------



## bwhiatt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Soil Sample said:


> The Texas heart shot is the only way to go on a bear.


That's one of my favorites

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

The best place to shoot any large animal is....close to a road.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link that should help you out.
http://idahostatebowhunters.org/bearshotplacement.pdf


----------

